# What if?



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

On receiving a couple of free kits from my work (parts missing customer returns)
my mind wandered.....(as it is often prone to do!)..
What if VW had been assigned the Star Trek licence.....


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

That is just too funny! LOL


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh lord, now I feel like making a model of that. :lol:

Or painting a Galileo with flowers and peace symbols.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

OK. You gotta do that!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Oh, I need to see this come to life! What a neat idea!


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

BUILD IT. Build it or you hate freedom. Or something.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

That is just too cute!



John P said:


> Oh lord, now I feel like making a model of that. :lol:
> 
> Or painting a Galileo with flowers and peace symbols.


That's what the space hippies' stolen cruiser _Aurora_ from "The Way to Eden" should have looked like!

In fact, the pylons and nacelles of the AMT _Galileo_ kit are just the right size to go with a 1/25 or 1/24 scale first-generation VW bus.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Do it!


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

just a VERY quick play in sketchup


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH! Back in my youth my best friend had one of these and we often saw stars whilst cruising around our quadrant ...

"We got music in our solar system
We're space truckin' round the stars
Come on let's go Space Truckin'"...


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

staaaaaaar trekkin' across the universe
boldy going far
why
'cause we can't find reverse

hehehe such a stoner trekkie tune


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

secretreeve said:


> just a VERY quick play in sketchup


Exactly what Pearl Forester needed in MST3K. :thumbsup:


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

A proper vehicle for the studio execs chasing the Enterprise in the SNL skit.


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

John P said:


> Oh lord, now I feel like making a model of that. :lol:
> 
> Or painting a Galileo with flowers and peace symbols.


Both ideas work.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> Oh lord, now I feel like making a model of that. :lol:
> 
> Or painting a Galileo with flowers and peace symbols.



Don't forget a high tech Boomerang style auto TV antenna at the top front,
and two big CB aerial whips,
for all your fancy high tech federation communimakatin' needs. :tongue:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep it's gonna get built!
Gonna use the spare nacelles from the 1/1000 kit....and some plasticard of course
But has to take second place to Gunstar and waiting for results from CT scan


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

It'll never go faster than Warp 2.6.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

17.576c about 3 months to Alpha Centauri....


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

How's this for a quick and sloppy proof of concept?


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

That's the idea!....but a little less campervan!
Gonna try and make it as close to a shuttle as possible,but maintain the campervan shape.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Zombie_61 said:


> How's this for a quick and sloppy proof of concept?


Dude, that is so far out and groovy ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

It needs to be the deluxe bus with the extra view ports! It also needs the sensor dish in place of the front mounted spare. Dang it, I have a bus kit in the stash too. You just had to post this idea didn't you?


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> How's this for a quick and sloppy proof of concept?



Wait... Didn't the Galileo have three windows across the front? 
Jus sayin.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hmmm, I seem to have started something
I using the Revell 1/25 Samba bus, just stuck in all the windows I don't need then I hacked up the floor and removed the wheelarches. So now I got a nice level floor:thumbsup:
I'm gonna mount a small deflector dish where the VW badge fits, but overlay the actual VW logo onto the dish!.
I'll keep you guys update.....well I will try!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

aeryn43 said:


> That's the idea!....but a little less campervan!





bigdaddydaveh said:


> It needs to be the deluxe bus with the extra view ports! It also needs the sensor dish in place of the front mounted spare.





Spockr said:


> Wait... Didn't the Galileo have three windows across the front? Jus sayin.


Picky, picky, picky! Sheesh! 

What bugs me is that I downloaded the correct font for the registry markings (except for the "Galileo" font), but it wouldn't load into Photoshop for some reason. 
Edit: I fixed the frackin' font in the foto...er, photo.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Spockr said:


> Wait... Didn't the Galileo have three windows across the front? Jus sayin.












Happy now?


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

That my friend is a beautiful thing. Someone must build this.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> Happy now?


"er' is the operative word here Zom. As in Happy 'er'. I would be happiest if you'd cruise over to my house pick up me and the crew so we can go Space Trekin' :tongue:

[ENGAGE 8-TRACK TAPE]

Come on, come on, come on
Let's go space trekin'
Come on, come on, come on
Space Trekin'

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

This. Is. Awesome. And it actually symbolizes my brother-in-law and his wife's relationship. She's a big Trek fan, and he loves his VW bus he's had since college days. Do you mind if I change the bus color to orange and e-mail her the image? I think she would get a kick out of it.
*edit
Actually, I'll just send her the link here.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Spockr said:


> "er' is the operative word here Zom. As in Happy 'er'. I would be happiest if you'd cruise over to my house pick up me and the crew so we can go Space Trekin' :tongue:


My brother, if I actually owned one of these I'd already be on the way!



Bobj812 said:


> ...Do you mind if I change the bus color to orange and e-mail her the image? I think she would get a kick out of it.


Please do! And if you do, please post a copy here 'cuz I'd love to see it!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

It begins!....after all the interest how could I not do this


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

aeryn43 said:


> It begins!....after all the interest how could I not do this


This is the kind of build I love to follow ! Someone building something totally different, just for the sake of fun. Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

hehe... That's the spirit! Looks awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I Love It! Head now to Eden, yea brother!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

You reach, brother!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

This thread could lead to alot of crazy and fun builds. I just got this strange picture in my head of a 1973 Plymouth Duster with X-wing fighter wings and engines !


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

aeryn43 said:


> It begins!....after all the interest how could I not do this


I knew it wouldn't be long before someone started on a project like this, and I'm guessing we'll eventually see at least one or two more. After reading your first post and seeing your sketches, it occurred to me how obvious the idea was and, when I thought about it, was a little surprised that no one had thought of it before.

That said, I'm really looking forward to seeing what you come up with! :thumbsup:



DCH10664 said:


> This thread could lead to alot of crazy and fun builds. I just got this strange picture in my head of a 1973 Plymouth Duster with X-wing fighter wings and engines !


Now you _have_ to do it! :lol:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

No pics (sorry), but I shortened the nacelle mounts....body now sits nearer the ground...worked on door...also gonna work on impulse engines.
Think I might use the other T5 camper van as a Klingon shuttle design what do you guys think?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

aeryn43 said:


> No pics (sorry), but I shortened the nacelle mounts....body now sits nearer the ground...worked on door...also gonna work on impulse engines.
> Think I might use the other T5 camper van as a *Klingon shuttle design* what do you guys think?


:woohoo:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

How about an AMC Pacer?


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

SteveR said:


> How about an AMC Pacer?


"Oh Mama Mia"


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

SteveR said:


> How about an AMC Pacer?


AMC Pacer,....cool idea ! I also gave thought to an AMC Gremlin and a Colonial Viper mixed together. :freak:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hahaha, awesome! Love the mockup, Zombie!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That looks like a really fun idea. Are you going to add some figures to it?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nova Designs said:


> Hahaha, awesome! Love the mockup, Zombie!


Thanks, but mine was just Photoshopped; aeryn43 is actually building one!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Xenodyssey said:


> That looks like a really fun idea. Are you going to add some figures to it?


I'm figuring the space hippies from "The Way to Eden"


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Herbert!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I'm thinking along the lines of a couple of redshirted guys, a couple of gals and a big scardey spacedog!.....


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ruh-roh.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

looks like I'm gonna have to shrink the scale!....1/25 peeps would be very cramped in this van!....So I'm gonna go down to 1/32 (then it will be able to carry more redshirts!)


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Clearly you've never actually been in a VW transporter. Cool, yes. Iconic, yes. Roomy? Uhhh, no, not really.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay so we're officially changing the scale to 1/32
Put a 1/25 guy next to it and it looked wrong!.....
Built impulse engine now about to start on interior......
Oh and had report on my cancer tumour (now called Lumpy!)
It hasn't changed so they are going to attack it with chemo then hopefully chop the little blighter out......so will need lots of recuperation ....ya hay more modelling time!:wave:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's so cool! The impulse engine looks perfect like that. Very creative. :thumbsup:

Also, great news about "Lumpy". Keep charging ahead and keep us posted.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

This build is huge fun! Agree with the ^ poster about the look of the impulse drive

Best of luck with your treatment hope you have a swift recovery. :thumbsup:

Regards,
Matt


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

LOVE IT!! This is friggin' inspired! And may you conquer Lumpy completely. Will be rooting for you!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for your support guys, chemo starts on May 10th....damn it, the day after Star Trek movie opens here!, ah well onward and upward!.......
Glued nacelles on and added a roof mounted airlock thingy.... now to start on interior.....lets begin with the roof liner and work downwards!
http://chianna47.webs.com/photos/undefined/20130503_101617.jpg
http://chianna47.webs.com/photos/undefined/20130503_101605.jpg
http://chianna47.webs.com/photos/undefined/20130503_101626.jpg


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

aeryn43 said:


> ...now to start on interior...


You're gonna try to make the interior fit inside the exterior? Wow, that's gutsy! :lol:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yaha!!:wave::wave:
the interior fits!.....now i suppose I had better put soime lights in there so you can actually see it!....
http://chianna47.webs.com/photos/undefined/20130508_074406.jpg
http://chianna47.webs.com/photos/undefined/20130508_074416.jpg
http://chianna47.webs.com/photos/undefined/20130508_074448.jpg
http://chianna47.webs.com/photos/undefined/20130508_074614.jpg


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

ACK! I lost track of this thread. 

That is so ridiculously cool, Aeryn! Amazing job on the interior. Just perfect for a "bus" shuttle. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Prowler901 said:


> ...Just perfect for a "bus" shuttle.


"Bus shuttle" is a bit of a mouthful...let's just call it a "bustle".


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes, "bustle". Perfect!


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi guys,
Sorry there isn't anymore updates for this thread, been a little out of sorts with the dreaded chemo!....hope to get back onto things soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey, we totally understand buddy. 

Take care of yourself first. We'll still be here.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

I hope your treatment goes smooth and that you feel better soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

TOTALLY COOL build.Keep fighting Lumpy,you can beat him.


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

*Galileo "Bustle"*



Spockr said:


> "er' is the operative word here Zom. As in Happy 'er'. I would be happiest if you'd cruise over to my house pick up me and the crew so we can go Space Trekin' :tongue:
> 
> [ENGAGE 8-TRACK TAPE]
> 
> ...


 Ok, this is about the coolest build thread I've stumbled onto ever, just seriously fun. And this is a great sketch up, so...groovy. One small quibble, those front "viewports" REALLY ought to be displayed in the tilted-out position, ya know, for the full-on VW effect.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

JAT said:


> ...One small quibble, those front "viewports" REALLY ought to be displayed in the tilted-out position, ya know, for the full-on VW effect.


And while you're at it, throw on a surfboard rack and a couple of Grateful Dead stickers.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi guys, sorry for delay in updates...but hospital can do that to ya!
Well surgery went well, lumpy gone (along with my oesphagus unfortunately, but I do have a new vertical stomach!!) .Still got to take things slow, but am itching to get back into the model room, too many kits to build!:wave:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

aeryn43 said:


> Hi guys, sorry for delay in updates...but hospital can do that to ya!
> Well surgery went well, lumpy gone (along with my oesphagus unfortunately, but I do have a new vertical stomach!!) .Still got to take things slow, but am itching to get back into the model room, too many kits to build!:wave:


Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Get WELL! The models will be there when you get back.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Aeryn, you're a real trooper. Please take care, and get well soon.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Aeryn, great news!! :thumbsup:

Best wishes from Brazil! :wave:


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome build, sorry to hear about the health issues but glad you are on the mend :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

There's absolutely no need to apologize Aeryn. In the grand scheme of things, gluing and painting little pieces of plastic is rather insignificant regardless of how much we lunatics enjoy it. Post when you can, we'll still be here. :thumbsup:


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

SteveR said:


> How about an AMC Pacer?


 Actually, I've kinda thought that the Pacer, turned 180 WOULD be a cool lookin' little ship


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

*I'M back (ish)*

Okay so it has been quite a while, but hell you all know the reason!.
Just (well Sept 30th actually!) got the all clear from my surgeon....:thumbsup:
No more treatment is planned, so lets get back into the modelling!!.
Bus is currently being undercoated but I plan on finishing it soon.
Promise to keep you posted.
Thanks for all the support over the last few months, believe me it helped!.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's great news, Aeryn! :thumbsup: It'll be great to have you back.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Life long and prosper!!:wave:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Welcome back and thanks for sharing your great news. Can't wait to see some more of you crazy good modeling skills. Love your work.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

This is one of the funnest ideas ever! and you are doing a great job on it so far Aeryn - the interior looks very realistic :thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Can't believe I never stumbled across this thread before now.

What an awesome idea. And your actually doing it, not just talking about it.

Very sorry to your health issues and hope you continue to do well.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

breaking news!......couple more paint touch-ups then we are ready for decals!.
I promise to send pics soon......


----------



## AbelSchwartz (Oct 25, 2013)

Spockr said:


> YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH! Back in my youth my best friend had one of these and we often saw stars whilst cruising around our quadrant ...
> 
> "We got music in our solar system
> We're space truckin' round the stars
> Come on let's go Space Truckin'"...


Yes there is music in our solar system.. but we need special ears to listen it:wave:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Whilst waiting for paint to dry,I started thinking about names and registry for this craft....
In keeping with the German theme....the shuttle is called SGT Schultz and it is from the Starship Hindenberg (the only Zeppelin class starship.....bad design, over inflated specks and unstable warp drives!):tongue:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

aeryn43 said:


> Whilst waiting for paint to dry,I started thinking about names and registry for this craft....
> In keeping with the German theme....the shuttle is called SGT Schultz and it is from the Starship Hindenberg (the only Zeppelin class starship.....bad design, over inflated specks and unstable warp drives!):tongue:



LOL. I zee nahsing wrong wis dis name Colonel Aeryn. She weel be dee pride of dee fleet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

aeryn43 said:


> ...In keeping with the German theme....the shuttle is called SGT Schultz and it is from the Starship Hindenberg (the only Zeppelin class starship.....bad design, over inflated specks and unstable warp drives!):tongue:


Presumably it would spend it's time on scientific missions studying unstable gaseous anomalies?


----------



## Torgo (Apr 24, 2005)

It's been done- sort of. Anyone see the last few seasons of MST3K?


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well here she is.....awaiting final colours and names...


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great!!! But... why just one picture?


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

aeryn43 said:


> Well here she is.....awaiting final colours and names...


I love this, still tempted to do a version of this.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

okay so you want more pics Fernando:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks! Are you going to apply aztecs? :tongue:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

So awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Great stuff!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

JAT said:


> Actually, I've kinda thought that the Pacer, turned 180 WOULD be a cool lookin' little ship


You know, they've reissued the 1978 Pacer X: http://www.round2models.com/models/mpc/amc-pacer-x


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

SteveR said:


> You know, they've reissued the 1978 Pacer X: http://www.round2models.com/models/mpc/amc-pacer-x


 Did NOT know that, may have to attempt something similar ( but turned around of course)


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Talk about thinking out of the box. Great job, Aeryn! *:thumbsup:*

Sean


----------

